# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  تحميل اداه YouTube Center لتشغيل فيديوهات اليوتيوب بسرعه كبيره وبدون انقطاع وبأعلى جوده

## رسمى فهمى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحميل اداه YouTube Center لتشغيل فيديوهات اليوتيوب بسرعه كبيره وبدون انقطاع وبأعلى جوده



info

تحميل اضافه YouTube Center لتشغيل فيديوهات اليوتيوب بأعلى جوده وبدون  انقطاع فهى تعمل على تسريع تحميل الفيديوهات على موقع اليوتيوب فقط فاذا  قمت بتحميلها واضافتها الى متصفحك سوف تلاحظ الفرق قبل وبعد العمليه حتى فى  حاله القيام بتشغيل الفيديوهات بجوده عاليه لاتتناسب مع سرعه الانترنت  الخاص بك فهذه الاداه سوف تساعدك بقدر الامكان على تسريع مشاهده الفيديو  وتقليل الانقطاع واكبر ميزه فى هذه الاداه انها تعمل على جميع المتصفحات

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen





تشغيل الاداه على متصفح الاوبرا Opera





لتشغيل الاداه على متصفح الفايرفوكس FireFox





لتشغيل الاداه على متصفح جوجل كروم Google Chrome










*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/1uzqwa9yx9b1

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

المصدر : كلمة دوت نت

*

----------

